#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Буддийский кинотеатр

## Иргит

Уважаемые участники форума, спешу сообщить о запуске буддийского кинотеатра 

*Ссылки удалены*

----------

Aion (30.11.2015), Chhyu Dorje (30.11.2015), Ometoff (31.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (30.11.2015), Выбо (02.12.2015), Гошка (01.12.2015), Жека (30.11.2015), Максим& (30.11.2015), Пангена (30.11.2015), Чагна Дордже (30.11.2015), Эделизи (30.11.2015)

----------


## Иргит

Ребята, если увидите эти фильмы http://dharmafilm.ru/category/%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%BA%D0%B8-%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B0/ просьба сообщить. Подскажите, может есть идеи какие фильмы добавить?

----------


## Буль

Вы набрали чужие фильмы и выложили их, снабдив знаком охраны авторского права со своим именем... Забавно... Вы действительно имеете авторские права на эти фильмы?

----------


## Буль

Просмотрев, разместите на DHARMAFILM.RU вот это:




Статья об этом

Глядишь, избежите тюрьмы...

----------

Андрей П. (03.12.2015)

----------


## Иргит

Думаю ничего страшного в этом нет. Быть моралистам нет желания. К тому же файлы можно удалить, для этого есть соответствующий раздел.

----------


## Андрей П.

> Думаю ничего страшного в этом нет. Быть моралистам нет желания.


А быть буддистом есть желание?



> [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, я научу вас тому, что является хорошим и тому, что является плохим. Слушайте внимательно, я буду говорить». 
> «Да, Учитель» – отвечали те монахи. Благословенный сказал:
> «И что есть плохое, монахи? 
>  * (1) уничтожение жизни;
> ** (2) взятие того, что [вам] не было дано;*
> * (3) неблагое сексуальное поведение;
> * (4) ложь;
> * (5) сеющая распри речь;
> * (6) грубая речь;
> ...

----------

Ассаджи (04.12.2015), Буль (03.12.2015), Гошка (03.12.2015)

----------


## Иргит

на сложные вопросы отвечаю односложно  - все относительно   :Smilie: 
Каюсь и готов нести наказание в виде загрязнения кармы, буду крутится вечно в круговороте страданий. Зато народ фильмы посмотрит  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Тут ещё дело в том, что в сеть выкладывают фильмы другие люди, а если их кто-то смотрит, куда-то добавляет, то это наверное уже не такое тяжкое последствие. Я вроде бы где-то читал, что есть буддийские фильмы, авторы которых не против их распространения, в этом случае надо смотреть на коробку для диска, или смотреть титры в конце фильма. Видеозаписи лекций учителей вполне можно качать, добавлять, смотреть, тем более те кто снимали, сами же для просмотра выкладывают. Вроде бы, если где-то есть массовое участие людей, то на такие видеозаписи не должно распространяться авторское право (речь идёт о видеозаписях учений). Есть ещё такой вариант, спросить разрешения у создателей фильма, если у кого-то из них есть аккаунт в том-же фейсбуке.

----------


## Максим&

Вот если бы кто-то озвучил наконец "100 лет мастера Сюй-юня" - простились бы тому многие грехи.

----------

Иргит (04.12.2015)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Вот если бы кто-то озвучил наконец "100 лет мастера Сюй-юня" - простились бы тому многие грехи.


Вот кстати этот многосерийный фильм был снят по заказу Всекитайской ассоциации буддизма КНР, интересно было бы узнать, что там на счёт авторских прав касательно этого фильма.

----------

Иргит (04.12.2015)

----------


## Буль

> на сложные вопросы отвечаю односложно  - все относительно  
> Каюсь и готов нести наказание в виде загрязнения кармы, буду крутится вечно в круговороте страданий. Зато народ фильмы посмотрит


Угу, типичная позиция вора: пусть мне будет стыдно, зато пожру сытно. Так и у вас: пусть карма загрязнится, зато свой сайт прорекламирую. Вы же не считаете здесь всех за дурачков, которые поверят в то, что вы создали этот сайт исключительно для облагодетельствования всех показом украденных фильмов, которые, я уверен, все и так до этого уже посмотрели? Уверен, что нет.

----------


## Иргит

я вас умоляю, давайте обойдемся без пафосного морализма. Во первых целей пожрать не было, поскольку от голода не пухну. Количество личных средств которые вложил в проект, никогда не окупятся в виду специфики проекта поэтому избавитесь от иллюзий. Причина создания сайта проста - давно хотел сделать, да и обещал людям. Дураком вас не считаю, но занудства у вас полно  :Confused:  Воровство дело нехорошее, однако это не мешает вам использовать пиратский виндовс, софт, носить китайский лакост, читать материалы без указания авторства и тд. Однако, до свидание...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.12.2015), Нико (04.12.2015)

----------


## Иргит

Почему некоторые начитанные "буддисты" становятся заносчивыми людьми? Не могу найти ответа. :Smilie: 
PS Гореть мне в нижних мирах за святотатство, ведь могу обидеть благородных мужей  :Stick Out Tongue:  (шутка)

----------

Нико (04.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

"Смерть мастера чая"-в дзенских тонах.
47 ронинов- Япония, 1994г.
Сериал-"100 лет мастера сюй-юня"

Из документальных - очень красочный Святыня китайского даосизма Гора Удан / 问道武当. Не буддизм, но близко и очень красиво.
Путешествие по Китаю / Travel to Chin-2011. Много серий о культуре Китая, но есть несколько о буддизме.

И неплохо б было возможность скачивания.

----------

Иргит (04.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> "Смерть мастера чая"-в дзенских тонах.
> 47 ронинов- Япония, 1994г.
> Сериал-"100 лет мастера сюй-юня"
> 
> Из документальных - очень красочный Святыня китайского даосизма Гора Удан / 问道武当. Не буддизм, но близко и очень красиво.
> Путешествие по Китаю / Travel to Chin-2011. Много серий о культуре Китая, но есть несколько о буддизме.
> 
> И неплохо б было возможность скачивания.



47 ронинов можно найти в сети просто так и смотреть онлайн. Супер-фильм!!!!!!!)))

----------

Иргит (04.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> 47 ронинов можно найти в сети просто так и смотреть онлайн. Супер-фильм!!!!!!!)))


Да все тутешние фильмы можно найти в сети. Они ж хотят сделать чтоб типа в одном месте. Так то я все уже посмотрел. 
Надеюсь вы о том фильме говорите, не с Кину Ривзом.

----------


## Нико

> Да все тутешние фильмы можно найти в сети. Они ж хотят сделать чтоб типа в одном месте. Так то я все уже посмотрел. 
> Надеюсь вы о том фильме говорите, не с Кину Ривзом.


Ну вот, а чо на человека тогда гнать, если и так в сети всё есть бесплатно???

Я говорю именно с Кину Ривзом! Супер-секси он там!!!)))))))

----------


## Буль

> я вас умоляю, давайте обойдемся без пафосного морализма.


Вы прокурора в таком тоне умоляйте, не меня.




> Во первых целей пожрать не было, поскольку от голода не пухну.


Это ещё более печально. психологически ещё как-то можно понять человека, который украл ради пропитания...




> Количество личных средств которые вложил в проект, никогда не окупятся в виду специфики проекта


Средств??? В этот "проект" вы вложили средства? В бесплатную операционную систему (GNU/Linux), в бесплатный веб-сервер (Apache/Nginx), в бесплатную базу данных (MySQL) и в бесплатную систему управления содержимым сайта (WordPress)? И чё, много вложили, если не секрет?




> Причина создания сайта проста - давно хотел сделать, да и обещал людям.


Ну, обещали людям украсть. Ну, украли. На буддийский форум-то зачем это тащить? Чтобы поисковики зафиксировали что на буддийском форуме есть ссылки на старые ворованные фильмы?




> Воровство дело нехорошее, однако это не мешает вам использовать пиратский виндовс, софт, носить китайский лакост, читать материалы без указания авторства и тд. Однако, до свидание...


Не надо на меня клеветать. Я не использую пиратский виндовс, софт и даже не ношу китайский лакост. Не судите о других по себе. В отличие от вас я не вор.

----------

Ассаджи (04.12.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вот если бы кто-то озвучил наконец "100 лет мастера Сюй-юня" - простились бы тому многие грехи.


А кто оплатит труд этого озвучника, попадет на небо Брамы.

----------

Иргит (04.12.2015), Максим& (04.12.2015)

----------


## Иргит

простите что разбудил у вас негативные эмоции, похоже вы очень разозлились, да прибудет с вами мир и спокойствие  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Иргит, поймите что  таким "проектом" вы бросаете тень на многих честных буддистов. Сейчас и так в стране поднимает голову православный активизм, а вы даёте им лишний повод утверждать, что российские буддисты воруют и выкладывают в сеть пиратские фильмы. А всё потому, что вам так захотелось и какие-то "люди попросили".

----------

Ассаджи (04.12.2015)

----------


## Иргит

> Иргит, поймите что  таким "проектом" вы бросаете тень на многих честных буддистов. Сейчас и так в стране поднимает голову православный активизм, а вы даёте им лишний повод утверждать, что российские буддисты воруют и выкладывают в сеть пиратские фильмы. А всё потому, что вам так захотелось и какие-то "люди попросили".


знаете, первое что мне пришло это желание рассудительно объяснить вам некоторые вещи. Но потом подумал, зачем? Не знаю прислушаетесь ли вы, просто не беспокойтесь о вещах которые вас не касаются.  :Frown:

----------


## Буль

> знаете, первое что мне пришло это желание рассудительно объяснить вам некоторые вещи. Но потом подумал, зачем? Не знаю прислушаетесь ли вы, просто не беспокойтесь о вещах которые вас не касаются.


Дело-то в том и есть, что меня это в некотором смысле касается. Мне не приятно, что в результате ваших действий буддизм будут ассоциировать с пиратством фильмов.

----------

Ассаджи (04.12.2015)

----------


## Монферран

Иргит, Вы делаете очень хорошее дело. 

Пиратство фильмов - никакое не воровство, а распространение художественных ценностей (в данном случае также присутствуют и буддийские ценности).
Воровство - это не способ распространения, а способ обретения фильма. Претензии к Вам не обоснованны, покуда предъявитель не знает, как Вам или кому-то еще достались фильмы. 
Если же кто-то недоволен юридической неправомерностью - пусть блокируют проект, как хотят заблокировать ныне рутрэкер, только популярность рутрэкера в православной) стране от этих санкций не уменьшится.

----------

Иргит (04.12.2015)

----------


## Иргит

> Дело-то в том и есть, что меня это в некотором смысле касается. Мне не приятно, что в результате ваших действий буддизм будут ассоциировать с пиратством фильмов.


 :Facepalm:  не стоит беспокоится о буддизме

----------

Шенпен (04.12.2015)

----------


## Ersh

Уважаемый  @*Иргит*.
Поскольку Буддийский Форум находится под юрисдикцией законодательства Российской Федерации, согласно которому сайты, размещающие ссылки на контрафактный контент могут быть закрыты по рекомендации Роскомнадзора, то до выяснения вами отношений с правообладателями я вынужден ссылки удалить.
Никакого морализаторства, исключительно забота о существовании нашего ресурса.

----------

Ассаджи (05.12.2015), Буль (04.12.2015)

----------

